# Padre Island Homeowners want to ban duck hunting on spoil islands



## texasredzz (Jun 9, 2016)

This is an interesting piece published in the Island Moon. Part of me feels that it appears that there are some who cant handle such freedoms and could potentially ruin a good thing for the rest of us. The other part feels that as long as a hunter is 1000 feet from potentially harming someone or someones property, they should be left the F*** alone. 
Your thoughts? 

Duck soup!

Group of Island Homeowners want City to Ban Hunting on Spoil Islands

By Dale Rankin

A group of homeowners on the fingertip lots facing the Laguna Madre say they will ask the Island Strategic Action Committee to recommend that the city ban hunting on spoil islands adjacent to Island neighborhoods.

The controversy arose after resident Rick Hunts who lives at the end of King Phillip Court complained to city officials that a hunting guide had set up two blinds across a canal from his house and began dropping off hunters three times daily.
â€œThey are just over 1000 feet from my deck,â€ Hunts said, â€œand the put their decoys between my house and the blinds so they are shooting right at my deck. They are so close I can hear them talking in the blind.â€

After years of controversy and at the urging of the ISAC the Corpus Christi City Council passed an ordinance in February 2012 making it illegal to hunt within 1000 feet of Island houses. Due to dry conditions that year duck hunters migrated to fresh-water ponds located near houses as their prey was denied wetlands further south due to lack of rain.
The City Attorneyâ€™s office fended off attempts by homeowners on Primavera to ban hunting in that area by claiming that the applicable state statue (see below) prohibited the city from taking action to stop the hunting because the area was not annexed before September, 1981 when the statute was passed by the legislature. One homeowner showed up at an ISAC meeting with a handful of shotgun pellets she said she had removed from the bottom of her swimming pool and video of a hunter who was firing only feet from her back fence.

The issue finally came to a head when it was pointed out to the City Attorney that a map, still on the City of Corpus Christiâ€™s webpage, clearly showed the area in question was completely annexed by 1980 and the city reversed field, drafting and passing the ordinance printed in this issue which is still in effect, banning firearm use within 1000 feet of homes.

Additional steps
Two additional steps were also recommend by ISAC and agreed to by city officials but never implemented.

The first was to place a row of stakes along the Laguna Madre delineating a line 1000 feet from homes beyond which hunting was legal. That move was designed to help police officers enforce the 1000-foot rule by giving them a line of demarcation between those hunting legally and those hunting illegally so they could issue citations to violators under the new ordinance. That was never done.

The second move was to begin raising funds to purchase a boat to donate to the city to help with enforcement of both the hunting ordinance and No Wake violations. Islanders donated just over $26,000 of the $75,000 needed to purchase and outfit the boat before then Police Chief Floyd Simpson sank the plan by refusing to staff the boat even if it was donated to the city.

In the years since the passing of the ordinance homeowners and hunters settled into an uneasy ceasefire as most hunters moved a respectable distance from houses. But the issue resurfaced in late December when a fire on a spoil island near the end of Whitecap which was allowed to burn itself out was set, according to eyewitnesses, by persons unknown who set fire to a duck blind and it spread to the grass.
Then Hunts began his campaign to stop the shooting near his home.
â€œThere are plenty of places for people to hunt without firing shotguns next to houses,â€ Hunts said. â€œIâ€™m not against hunting but there has to be some mutual respect.â€
Most of the empty land at the end of Sea Pines Drive, another area favored by hunters, is privately owned and hunting there is trespassing, but the spoil islands which dot the edges of the Laguna Madre are public land and hunting there is allowed outside the 1000-foot barrier.

The January ISAC meeting is at 5:30 p.m., Wednesday, at the Veranda restaurant at Schlitterbahn and is open to the public. Citizens can sign up to speak on this, or any, subject. Any recommendation from the ISAC would need the approval of five members of the city council to take effect.

What the law saysâ€¦

The rules regulating hunting and firearm use along the Laguna Madre inside the Corpus Christi City Limits are contained in two documents: Here are first, the city ordinance, and second, the state statute that apply.
Here are (first) the city ordinance, and (second) the state law which Valdez ruled overrides it.
City
Sec. 33-75. - Discharging firearms; waterfowl hunting.
(a)
It shall be unlawful for any unauthorized person to fire or discharge any gun, pistol, rifle or other firearm of any description within the city, or from without the corporate limits of the city and permit any shot, projectile, B-B's, slugs or ammunition to fall within the city. The unauthorized discharge of firearms of any description outside of the city and within four hundred (400) feet of the city limits or the firing outside of the city and permitting the projectile to fall within the city is hereby declared a nuisance and is prohibited.
(b)
However, except as restricted by subsection (c) of this section, waterfowl hunting within the lawful seasons and during the times prescribed by any federal and state agencies with jurisdiction over the taking of waterfowl, subject to the rules and regulations of federal and state agencies of appropriate jurisdiction, and the discharge of firearms, subject to such state law, rules, and regulations, shall be permitted within the city in the following described areas: Corpus Christi Bay, Nueces Bay, and the Upper Laguna Madre within the corporate limits. (For the purposes of this section, anyone on the waterside of the vegetation line is considered to be within Corpus Christi Bay or Upper Laguna Madre.
(c)
No waterfowl hunting is permitted within one thousand (1,000) feet of a residence; business establishment; industrial facility, school; institution of higher education; other structure designed for residential or commercial occupation (but not including storage sheds, hunting/fishing camps, pump facilities); dock appurtenant to a residential or commercial structure (other than those associated with a hunting/fishing camp or oil/gas field production installation); trailer or recreational vehicle park; military installation; any public beach; any city, county, state, or federal park; the JFK causeway between Flour Bluff and North Padre Island; the U.S. Highway 181 causeway between Corpus Christi and Portland; the Laguna Shores shoreline; or the corporate limits of another municipality that prohibits the discharge of firearms within its city limits.
(Code 1958, Â§ 39-8; Ord. No. 10015, Â§ 1, 11-25-1970; Ord. No. 13471, Â§ 1, 11-10-1976; Ord. No. 24286, Â§ 1, 11-21-2000; Ord. No. 028098, Â§ 1, 3-24-2009)
Cross referenceâ€” As to use of firearms within harbor limits, see Â§ 12-22.
State Statute
Â§ 229.002. REGULATION OF DISCHARGE OF WEAPON. A municipality may not apply a regulation relating to the discharge of firearms or other weapons in the extraterritorial jurisdiction of the municipality or in an area annexed by the municipality after September 1, 1981, if the firearm or other weapon is:
(1) a shotgun, air rifle or pistol, BB gun, or bow and
arrow discharged: 
(A) on a tract of land of 10 acres or more and more than 150 feet from a residence or occupied building located on another property; and
(B) in a manner not reasonably expected to cause a projectile to cross the boundary of the tract; or
(2) a center fire or rim fire rifle or pistol of any
caliber discharged: 
(A) on a tract of land of 50 acres or more and
more than 300 feet from a residence or occupied building located on
another property; and
(B) in a manner not reasonably expected to cause
a projectile to cross the boundary of the tract.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Texasredzz....Here's my take on this. That is too close to be shooting and waking everyone up at 6.50 am (or much earlier with this guy). He needs to go somewhere a lot farther away. They wake us up and we are a long way away. He has no respect for his neighbors.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Just like the rest of duck hunting.... what was there first? The house or the spoil island?

If you choose to build your pool with an amazing view of the ICW....well that's on you.

What's next? No stinky barges? Can they hear the deckhands talking? Or the shrimp boats blaring tejano?


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Reminds me of the sub divisions around the league city shooting range....wanting to have it shut down.That range was there long before the houses were. 
Don't want to hear guns go off,dont move next to the range...

Regardless. The houses are there now. Hunters need to back off from them...plenty of marsh to hunt... when safety and courtesy comes into play, it's a no brainer.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

The houses were there way before the particular duck blinds in question. The jag offs that hunt these blinds are basically shooting right at people's houses and it's really it of control. Additionally the guide in question harasses the ducks on the flat, running back and forth on the flat to jump up the ducks, blatantly illegal, watch him do it all the time. And then recently watched one group of duck hunters set fire to another blind on that spoil and they burned up the whole spoil island. Basically we have a few jackholes that had to take things to a level of ******* everyone off. If you dont live around these shenenagins you don't really understand. It's not just some people against duck hunters.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Lone-Star said:


> The houses were there way before the particular duck blinds in question. The jag offs that hunt these blinds are basically shooting right at people's houses and it's really it of control. Additionally the guide in question harasses the ducks on the flat, running back and forth on the flat to jump up the ducks, blatantly illegal, watch him do it all the time. And then recently watched one group of duck hunters set fire to another blind on that spoil and they burned up the whole spoil island. Basically we have a few jackholes that had to take things to a level of ******* everyone off. If you dont live around these shenenagins you don't really understand. It's not just some people against duck hunters.


Harassing wildlife as you describe is illegal. Call the GW immediately on site.

The rest, although bothersome sounds like they are hunting public lands legally. Blind or not those spoils and the access around them is all legal public lands. No shotgun pellets are going to carry for 500ft much less 1000ft.

....people who buy a house near railroad tracks don't get very far complaining about the sound of the train.

I'm very much in support of keeping public access for public lands.

People live right next to national forest lands too....they don't get much traction complaining about hunters shooting on the other side of their fence.

1000ft!!!!! There is no danger. You bought/built a house looking down the bu++hole of the ICW......there is nothing to change.....


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

sgrem said:


> Harassing wildlife as you describe is illegal. Call the GW immediately on site.
> 
> The rest, although bothersome sounds like they are hunting public lands legally. Blind or not those spoils and the access around them is all legal public lands. No shotgun pellets are going to carry for 500ft much less 1000ft.
> 
> ...


I don't really care one way or the other, but I do understand where these people are coming from. They are going at it from a "disturbing the peace" angle and I think they will be succesful. It's all the shenenagins surrounding the hunters that has lead to this. It may be technically legal to hunt that spoil but it doesn't give you the right to disturb the peace.

In any case the people that hunt that spoil are a bunch of flatbillers and they make all sportsmen look bad.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

It'd mule-lip me to pay a guide only to be set in a blind at someones house.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

peckerwood said:


> It'd mule-lip me to pay a guide only to be set in a blind at someones house.


That crossed my mind too.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

peckerwood said:


> It'd mule-lip me to pay a guide only to be set in a blind at someones house.


unless it was the lodge w/ bressfust, coffee and whiskey at 7


----------



## BuddyB16 (Jul 22, 2016)

Losing public access to public lands everyday...

Thanks to a bunch of jack wagons on both sides of this issue.


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

Wait a minute...

I like hearing the duck hunters shoot. Having coffee on the deck in the morning, it is invigorating to hear them shooting. Now, admittedly I think they they are some out there that are not very good shots.

Why the heck would anybody be in bed at legal shooting time? Well, there is one reason, but just think of the shotgun blasts as celebratory fireworks at your age.

Or...you could move.


Blast away boys,


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I bet that burned duck blind belonged to RR.........


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^ Yep. And he was the one who lit it up too! Lol


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

It is rumored he travels with a can of lighter fluid..........


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Lone-Star said:


> I don't really care one way or the other, but I do understand where these people are coming from. They are going at it from a "disturbing the peace" angle and I think they will be succesful. It's all the shenenagins surrounding the hunters that has lead to this. It may be technically legal to hunt that spoil but it doesn't give you the right to disturb the peace.
> 
> In any case the people that hunt that spoil are a bunch of flatbillers and they make all sportsmen look bad.


no they're not going to be succesful based on a disturbing the peace. just being able to "hear something" doesn't mean it's violating a code. back in 2012 when the 1,000 foot buffer was established, it was studied by code enforcement that the sound of a shotgun further than 750 feet away is below the threshold for noise violations, regardless of the time of day.

They can't go claim a 1 mile buffer from their house. It's as ridiculous as anything out there. If they were to get a chance in the ordinance to 1 mile, it would eliminate 15,000 acres of public hunting area. Is that reasonable so people can have "peace and quiet"? The problem is there are a bunch of special little snowflakes living on the island that have relocated here from california or the east coast and want to implement their liberal ******** in texas. The island in general has a lot of people that don't understand the basics of public area versus private area. hence the conversations I've had with island residents who think you don't have to have a fishing license to fish in the canals, or think they can call the police if you're fishing in the canals at night.

That said, I wish those people weren't hunting right there shooting towards the houses. There are other places to go, and even if they went a little further south into nighthawk, they could still kill their 2 redheads.


----------



## sheldonasvoboda (Apr 23, 2015)

I WISH I lived close enough to the coast for this to be a problem for me, Id beat them to those blinds every morning I wanted to


----------



## Duckboys42 (Oct 1, 2012)

Lone-Star said:


> I don't really care one way or the other, but I do understand where these people are coming from. They are going at it from a "disturbing the peace" angle and I think they will be succesful. It's all the shenenagins surrounding the hunters that has lead to this. It may be technically legal to hunt that spoil but it doesn't give you the right to disturb the peace.
> 
> In any case the people that hunt that spoil are a bunch of flatbillers and they make all sportsmen look bad.


*"Disturbing the Peace*
Disturbing the peace, also known as breach of the peace, is a criminal offense that occurs when a person engages in some form of disorderly conduct, such as fighting or causing excessively loud noise. When a person's words or conduct jeopardizes another person's right to peace and tranquility, he or she may be charged with disturbing the peace.
*What Constitutes Disturbing the Peace?*
Disturbing the peace laws exist to prevent people from disturbing the peace of others while they are tending to their daily business and personal affairs. These laws vary from state to state, but they typically prohibit:

Fighting or challenging someone to fight in a public place;
Using offensive words in a public place likely to incite violence;
Shouting in a public place intending to incite violence or unlawful activity;
Bullying a student on or near school grounds;
Knocking loudly on hotel doors of sleeping guests with the purpose of annoying them;
Holding an unlawful public assembly;
Shouting profanities out of a car window in front of a person's home over an extended period of time;
Allowing excessive dog barking in a residential area; and
Intentionally playing loud music during the night that continues, even after a fair warning."
I dont see anything in here about shooting from over 1,000' away.... Yes, a muzzle blast from a shotgun at point blank range is 140 dB but once you get to a thousand feet it just sounds like a ballon getting popped. Im tired of hearing about all these people complain about duck hunter's. If you dont like how you moved next to public hunting zone then maybe they should move, to the city where you aren't aloud to hunt, shoot, pee outside, or even do the most freaking American thing an pop fire works on the 4th of freaking July!!:flag:


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Ban building blinds on public water.

BOOM.... problem solved.


----------



## Duckboys42 (Oct 1, 2012)

Timemachine said:


> Ban building blinds on public water.
> 
> BOOM.... problem solved.


Heck we minus well take fishing away all together and just all vegeterians!
Boom:hairout: problem solved right?

Eye for an eye??


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Duckboys42 said:


> *"Disturbing the Peace*
> Disturbing the peace, also known as breach of the peace, is a criminal offense that occurs when a person engages in some form of disorderly conduct, such as fighting or causing excessively loud noise. When a person's words or conduct jeopardizes another person's right to peace and tranquility, he or she may be charged with disturbing the peace.
> *What Constitutes Disturbing the Peace?*
> Disturbing the peace laws exist to prevent people from disturbing the peace of others while they are tending to their daily business and personal affairs. These laws vary from state to state, but they typically prohibit:
> ...


There's a lot more to this than just some guy being bothered by the noise of duck hunters. Unfortunately the way this guy has chosen to frame the argument will not garner much support.

I live in the area and while I think he has legitimate complaints I do not agree with how he has chosen to go about it nor the ridiculous 1 mile thing.

The issue is really related to a single spoil facing the neighborhood and a few inconsiderate people.

These guys are harassing the ducks, the guide will run back and forth across the flat all day to jump the ducks for his clients, they do not pick up their shells so there's shells littering the canals as well as whole ducks left to rot in the canals.

In the process of harassing the ducks they are getting on plane in front of people houses in the canals in the no wake zone, dangerous in general, in addition to throwing wakes at everyone's deck.

The primary reason they hunt that side of the spoil facing peoples houses is to exploit the constant boat traffic in the area which keeps the ducks moving. Not very sporting in my opinion, just a bunch of "bros" shooting redheads all day they have no intention of eating evidenced by the piles of uncleaned ducks they discard at the ramp after taking their selfies.

You have no idea what you are talking about as far as the noise is concerned, the sound of a shotgun fired in the direction of the houses from less than a 1/4 mile away is extremely loud.

Maybe if the duckhunters showed others some common courtesy and respect people wouldn't be complaining about them.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I am very confused.

Harassing of wildlife in the manner described is illegal. Click the home screen on your phone. Click phone icon and dial the game warden immediately. They don't tolerate it.

Wanton waste of wildlife in the manner described is illegal. Click the home screen on your phone. Click phone icon and dial the game warden immediately. They don't tolerate it.

Creating a wake in a proper city ordinance maintained no wake zone as described is illegal. Click the home screen on your phone. Click phone icon and dial the authorities who enforce THAT no wake zone immediately. They don't tolerate it.

Finally littering of plastic is globally and internationally illegal. This includes plastic shotgun shells and discarded soft plastic lures. Click the home screen on your phone. Click phone icon and dial the game warden immediately. They don't tolerate it. Police your spent shells yall.

Why are you tolerating it then whine and complain here. Get on with it.....
Just like the saying goes if you don't vote you complain.....if you don't call the warden to straighten out the illegal activities that steal from all of the people of the state of Texas then you cant complain.


----------



## Duckboys42 (Oct 1, 2012)

Lone-Star said:


> There's a lot more to this than just some guy being bothered by the noise of duck hunters. Unfortunately the way this guy has chosen to frame the argument will not garner much support.
> 
> I live in the area and while I think he has legitimate complaints I do not agree with how he has chosen to go about it nor the ridiculous 1 mile thing.
> 
> ...


You're right I have no idea about how loud a shotgun blast, I just duck hunt every weekend in public land on PUBLIC waters where other public hunters shoot towards you at about the same distance... Now that there is more description of what kind of hunter's the homeowner is dealing with sounds like a bunch "Duck Dynasty" hunter's and sounds like they don't have respect for the homeowner which is a shame. But you can't complain about duck hunter when they are doing there god given right hunt.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Duckboys42 said:


> *"Disturbing the Peace*
> Disturbing the peace, also known as breach of the peace, is a criminal offense that occurs when a person engages in some form of disorderly conduct, such as fighting or causing excessively loud noise. When a person's words or conduct jeopardizes another person's right to peace and tranquility, he or she may be charged with disturbing the peace.
> *What Constitutes Disturbing the Peace?*
> Disturbing the peace laws exist to prevent people from disturbing the peace of others while they are tending to their daily business and personal affairs. These laws vary from state to state, but they typically prohibit:
> ...


Anybody that would tolerate a guide setting them up with view of a home probably has to pop a heck of a lot of balloons to get two redheads.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Duckboys42 said:


> Heck we minus well take fishing away all together and just all vegeterians!
> Boom:hairout: problem solved right?
> 
> Eye for an eye??


Nobody is talking about taking away hunting or fishing...

(well....except for the people who live there. So we gonna let a few elitist blind builders "this is MY spot" ruin it for all of us. GREAt!)

FOCUS Dude.....Fooooooccccuuuusss !


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Lone-Star said:


> The houses were there way before the particular duck blinds in question. The jag offs that hunt these blinds are basically shooting right at people's houses and it's really it of control. Additionally the guide in question harasses the ducks on the flat, running back and forth on the flat to jump up the ducks, blatantly illegal, watch him do it all the time. And then recently watched one group of duck hunters set fire to another blind on that spoil and they burned up the whole spoil island. Basically we have a few jackholes that had to take things to a level of ******* everyone off. If you dont live around these shenenagins you don't really understand. It's not just some people against duck hunters.


lol why would you wanna stop all this, sounds like a great show on the weekend kicking back with some cold drinks.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

sheldonasvoboda said:


> I WISH I lived close enough to the coast for this to be a problem for me, Id beat them to those blinds every morning I wanted to


There's your strategy. Get together with the other home owners and every morning take shifts, beat them to the blinds on that island and sit in their blind. Throw two decoys out and sit back and have coffee and eat breakfast. After a while they'll give up and go hunt somewhere else.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

justletmein said:


> There's your strategy. Get together with the other home owners and every morning take shifts, beat them to the blinds on that island and sit in their blind. Throw two decoys out and sit back and have coffee and eat breakfast. After a while they'll give up and go hunt somewhere else.


Then they will come by and burn the blinds. Sounds like a win-win to me.

I'm liking this idea. Do you need help with that?


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Just get a video of said "guide" running his boat to roust the ducks for his "hunters" and send to TPW. They will be very interested. Try to get his TX boat number registration as well. Also if you are close enough get a video of anyone shooting more than 2 ducks as that area holds 99% redheads. Better yet call the GW and invite him to join you on your deck for coffee and tacos Saturday morning and let him watch was goes on.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

http://www.caller.com/story/sports/...making-noise-neighbors-making-noise/96633476/

Just read this. It's a good article


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

This will get resolved and it won't have anything to do with Hunters Rights. The Padre Island tax base supports a very large portion of Corpus Christi. The city is trying to expand that tax base with additional tourism, restaurants, and shops in that area, competing with expansion in Port Aransas. Not supporting the tax base (homeowners) doesn't align with the city's long term goals. A few ducks this year, no ducks next year.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

If there is a law being broken, then that needs to be enforced. We do not need any additional laws. I can't believe people are on this website advocating for that.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

The ISAC board decided not to pursue trying to ger the ciyy to modify the existing 1000 foot law. A lot of duck hunters showed up to the last meeting. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

I would want it stopped to if it was right in front of my house. Some hunters will and have shot towards houses. It's dangerous and brought on by the idiots that hunt that area. Most of the time not all but we do shoot ourselves in the foot a lot.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

It's not dangerous, the shot is simply not going to travel that far. The image of it is worse than anything. 

How far into public property should someone be able to control?


----------



## Chest Deep (Feb 15, 2017)

Big Guns 1971 said:


> I would want it stopped to if it was right in front of my house. Some hunters will and have shot towards houses. It's dangerous and brought on by the idiots that hunt that area. Most of the time not all but we do shoot ourselves in the foot a lot.


It's really not dangerous. I've been peppered by 12 gauge shot at 100 yards, felt as hard as rain hitting you. It may be loud in the morning but dangerous, not really unless they are right across the canal from you which isn't happening. Parents have a house on the island close to the spoil islands and it's not that big of a nuisance. no more laws!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Padre island duck hunters want to ban homes within sight of spoil islands....

Same stupid argument....stupid logic.....except hunters wouldn't be as pretensiously selfish.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

sgrem said:


> What's next? No stinky barges? Can they hear the deckhands talking? Or the shrimp boats blaring tejano?


... why they gotta be blaring tejano man ... ?!?!?! :rotfl:


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> ... why they gotta be blaring tejano man ... ?!?!?! :rotfl:


Same thing for a framing crew, got the Tejano, nail guns, and saws blasting away.

Stop building houses on the Island...it scares the ducks!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Don't build a house on the coast. Move to one of those subdivisions with an HOA or quit crying.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Lagunaroy said:


> Same thing for a framing crew, got the Tejano, nail guns, and saws blasting away.
> 
> Stop building houses on the Island ... it scares the ducks!


Apparently it scares the home owners too. When did SPI fill up with tofu-farting-fairies and snowflakes ... ? Hell at this point, duck hunters, stinking barges, and shrimp boats blaring tejano sounds like an improvement ... !!!

Have nail gun, will travel.


----------

